# Fell and hit her head on the Tile



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey all, 

Our youngest Gucci just took about a 3feet fall off a counter onto hard tile. She wipped around when she fell and I heard her hit pretty hard against the tile. 

She seemed to not have any sensitive area when I picked her up and felt around her head, but she keeps shaking her head and scratching at one ear???

What do you guys think, at what point do me make a trip to the ER?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow I'm sorry







I hope she's ok. How's she acting otherwise? Is she stumbling at all?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I cannot give advise from the medical standpoint,but personally I would already be on my way to the E.R. or have a call in to my Vet. Hope she's ok.Please keep us informed.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I would call the vet, if not over the weekend, then first thing Monday. I have no experience but from what I've read, there might be issues down the road. Please keep us informed and give us the good news asap because we will probably all go through something like this sooner or later. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww. The poor thing! I don't have any advice...I would be worried though if you know she hit her head...a call to the vet wouldn't hurt-maybe for some advice of what to look for. Good luck and keep us posted!
Sending kisses and hugs her way!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I would definitely call the ER vet and go there if they say to. On the other forum (MO), there was an awful stories about a fall but I am not sure of timing and type of fall. 

However, I tend to overpanic and we definitely make too many trips to the vet.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey guys, 

We just got home. Thank you for all the support and advice. 

When I posted we had already called the Vet, they told us not to bring her in but keep a close eye on her. 

I was still a little worried so I wanted some second opinions from other maltese people, so I posted before we left to come home.

Now that we're home she seems like she is doing ok, not shaking her head anymore. 

They told us to keep her awake for the next couple hours and watch for any rapid eye momement or stumbling. 

She's right here with us so we will take her if there is any indication. 

I'll keep you all updated if anything changes.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad to hear you took her on in and that everything seems to be ok for now! Hope it stays that way!!!!!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry.. 

my posts were confusing.... I was kinda frazzeled.

We did not go to the vet. We were at work.. they come to our store with us 4 days a week. 

She hit her head at our store. We called the Vet and they said to watch her.. 

So I was worried and posted from work before I left and drove home... 


We just gave her some chicken, she's resting but seems to be ok.. 

We will keep our eyes on her. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Now that I read your last post...I see where I misunderstood.







Sorry! I thought you meant you just got back from the vet, you meant you just got back from work! So sorry!
Anyway, still glad to see she is doing ok.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Glad she seems to be doing better ! Keep us posted


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad shes doing ok...parker did this, but it wasn't 3 ft. it was from him being excited when we got hom and he was hopping around and slipped on the tile and i heard a crack when his head hit. but he wimpered a few seconds, then he was fine. with him, i knew if he was really hurt he wouldnt have stopped crying. he is a big baby, so i knew if he wasnt crying, he was ok.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad she's feeling better!! It must have been so scary to watch.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad she's doing okay 

I live in fear of Lucy falling onto the tile


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

HOw is Gucci feeling today? I hope she's back to her ole self !!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Falls worry me too... Catcher is so squirmy, especially if I'm holding him and getting ready to put him in his play pen or take him off the grooming counter. One time he squirmed out of my arms and fell about two feet and sort of flipped over but thank goodness, he was OK. I now hold him very carefully and I'm trying to get him to learn the "settle" command but I am not very consistent in doing that.









When I had my house built I knew that my laundry room would be the "Malt Room" and had vinyl put on the floor instead of tile that I would have normally chosen, for that very reason... I just didn't feel comfortable having tile in that room. That's where Catcher fell so I'm glad there was vinyl on the floor instead of tile.

I sure hope Gucci is OK... I can imagine the horror of seeing her fall....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope Gucci is feeling better! XOXO's for her!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Mar 12 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Hey all,
> 
> Our youngest Gucci just took about a 3feet fall off a counter onto hard tile.  She wipped around when she fell and I heard her hit pretty hard against the tile.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I haven't read through all the posts yet, but I think you would want to look for signs of trouble like any changes in behavior, vomiting, nose bleeds, dialated pupils (although that may be hard to tell). I would also suggest that you take her to the vet today to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Now I've read the other posts...sounds like everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That fall was so scary. I hope Gucci is feeling better today.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.... I hope your baby is feeling okay!







That can be a scary situation. Our babies are fragile.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey guys, 

Just an update, she was back to her normal self the next day, we've kept and eye on her and everything seems to be fine. 

THANKS for all the support!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Mar 14 2005, 04:00 PM
> *Hey guys,
> 
> Just an update, she was back to her normal self the next day, we've kept and eye on her and everything seems to be fine.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Good to hear!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing good! Lexi sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad she's okay







!! They really know how to scare us sometimes


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for letting us know... Glad to hear that all is well!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Whew! Glad that Gucci is ok.
Quincymom


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley just jumped from his daddy's lap and hit the tile floor. He squealed and limped,rolled around on the carpet for a short while-we calmed him down & now he is fine.....I am watching him very close though. Soooo scarey!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no!! I hope Harley is okay!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How is Harley now?!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Harley! How is he doing today?


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley is doing fine. Thanks for all the concerns. I was so scared. I will never let him sit on our laps on the tile floor again......ever! If anything ever happens to him,I would just be devasted.My husband was in the doghouse for awhile over this-I know it wasn't his fault but I was upset


----------

